# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Η κατασκευή για τα gouldian finches μου

## georgealex7

το καινουργιο μου κλουβι με τα gouldiam finches!!!

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

πολυ ωραια κατασκευη....Μπραβο σου....Θες να μας πεις 2 λογια για αυτη?

----------


## cypand

Γιώργο δική σου είναι η κατασκευή? είναι πολύ ωραία!!!!

----------


## georgealex7

> πολυ ωραια κατασκευη....Μπραβο σου....Θες να μας πεις 2 λογια για αυτη?


ειναι ξυλινο χρωματος πορτοκαλι, εχει συρμα σε ολες του τις πλευρες για να ειναι φωτεινο.

εχει ανοιγμα απο επανω αλλα και απο το πλαι για να αλλαζω γρηγορα νερο.

στα αριστερα ψηλα εχει συρταρωτη ταιστρα για να μην τα ενοχλω βαζωντας συχνα τα χερια μου μεσα.

κατω εχει συρταρακι το οποιο βοηθαει στο να αλλαζω την αμμο ευκολα και γρηγορα

εχει και προσθετη ταιστρα μεσα δεξια για βιταμινες η νημα η οτι αλλο χρειαστει

αυτα τα λιγα ....

----------


## georgealex7

> Γιώργο δική σου είναι η κατασκευή? είναι πολύ ωραία!!!!


εγω το σχεδιασα ενας φιλος μαραγκος μου το εφτιαξε

----------


## georgealex7

> ειναι ξυλινο χρωματος πορτοκαλι, εχει συρμα σε ολες του τις πλευρες για να ειναι φωτεινο.
> 
> εχει ανοιγμα απο επανω αλλα και απο το πλαι για να αλλαζω γρηγορα νερο.
> 
> στα αριστερα ψηλα εχει συρταρωτη ταιστρα για να μην τα ενοχλω βαζωντας συχνα τα χερια μου μεσα.
> 
> κατω εχει συρταρακι το οποιο βοηθαει στο να αλλαζω την αμμο ευκολα και γρηγορα
> 
> εχει και προσθετη ταιστρα μεσα δεξια για βιταμινες η νημα η οτι αλλο χρειαστει
> ...


στον πατο του συρταριου εχει ενα υλικο πιο σκληρο απο αλουμινοχαρτο ανωξειδωτο για να μην βρεχετε το ξυλο και σαπιζει οπως και το μισο κλουβι ειναι ντυμενο με αυτο το υλικο για να μην φθειρετε το ξυλο με τον χρονο

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

συρταρωτη ταϊστρα???Απιστευτη ιδεα.....Μπραβο!!!!!!!!!Οταν βγαζεις το συρταρακι δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος να βγουν τα πουλακια?

----------


## cypand

ωραία κατασκευή και έξυπνη! μπράβο Γιώργο...

----------


## jk21

> στον πατο του συρταριου εχει ενα υλικο πιο σκληρο απο αλουμινοχαρτο ανωξειδωτο για να μην βρεχετε το ξυλο και σαπιζει οπως και το μισο κλουβι ειναι ντυμενο με αυτο το υλικο για να μην φθειρετε το ξυλο με τον χρονο


αυτο λες

----------


## ria

πολυ ωραια ιδεα και φοβερη κατασκευη ....με προβληματιζει λιγο αν θα ειναι ευκολο στο καθαρισμα περισσοτερο...αλλα γνωριζοντας οτι τα γκουλντιαν ειναι αγχωτικα πουλια αυτη η ιδεα με την ταιστρα που αφαιρειται χωρις να τα ανησυχει..ειναι ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ιδεα!!!!!!!!!! μπραβο!!!!

----------


## georgealex7

ναι αυτο ακριβως

----------


## georgealex7

> συρταρωτη ταϊστρα???Απιστευτη ιδεα.....Μπραβο!!!!!!!!!Οταν βγαζεις το συρταρακι δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος να βγουν τα πουλακια?


οχι δεν φευγουν γιατι εχει καπακι και κλεινει αμεσως αν κοιταξεις καλυτερα θα δεις

----------


## georgealex7

> πολυ ωραια ιδεα και φοβερη κατασκευη ....με προβληματιζει λιγο αν θα ειναι ευκολο στο καθαρισμα περισσοτερο...αλλα γνωριζοντας οτι τα γκουλντιαν ειναι αγχωτικα πουλια αυτη η ιδεα με την ταιστρα που αφαιρειται χωρις να τα ανησυχει..ειναι ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ιδεα!!!!!!!!!! μπραβο!!!!


δεν ειναι καθολου δυσκολο  το καθαρισμα ειχα εμπνευση!!!

----------


## georgealex7

ναι αυτο ακριβως τελειο

----------


## georgealex7

ναι αυτο τελειο ειναι

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

καπακι ηταν αυτο?Νομιζα πως ειναι το μπροστινο μερος του συρταριου......

----------


## georgealex7

> καπακι ηταν αυτο?Νομιζα πως ειναι το μπροστινο μερος του συρταριου......


οχι ειναι καπακι το οποιο ανοιγει δεξια αριστερα για να βγαινει η ταιστρα αμεσως μετα το  κλεινεις και ολα καλα

----------


## mitsman

Απο διαστασεις?? τι υλικο χρησιμοποιεις για τον πατο του κλουβιου?

----------


## georgealex7

> Απο διαστασεις?? τι υλικο χρησιμοποιεις για τον πατο του κλουβιου?


οι διαστασεις ειναι 90 εκατοστα υψος και 1 μετρο πλατος

----------


## vikitaspaw

αρχοντες θα ναι εκει μεσα!!!

----------


## georgealex7

> αρχοντες θα ναι εκει μεσα!!!


ναι αυτος ο χωρος γιαυτα τα πουλια ειναι αρκετα μεγαλος μακαρι να ειναι χαρουμενα

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Ωραια κατασκευη.
Αν τα έχεις ομως μόνιμα μέσα, θα είναι αρκετα σκοτεινά για αυτό που χρειάζονται.
Φρόντισε να τους παρέχεις λάμπα με ειδική προσομοίωση υπεριώδους ακτινοβολίας του ήλιου αλλιώς μακροπρόθεσμα, είναι πολύ πιθανό να παρουσιάσουν πρόβλημα τα πουλάκια.

----------

